# Budstl soil test



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

2019 from the university of missouri


2020 from a&l


At least i was able to raise om % and k from last year. I'm a little surprised by the ph change.

Should i not be applying hyr brix since my calcium and sulfer are high since the product contains both or is this different than what's in the soil?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The jump in pH could be a sampling error, the question is which one is right. Next year test should confirm which one is right.

It looks like you need more P and K. You should consider FAS, assuming the pH is at 8 to make iron available.

One odd thing in your results is the manganese higher than the iron. Do you notice a yellow lawn? I think you should do ironite or other soil iron just to adjust these two.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@g-man i don't have any yellowing. The lawn is green, but definitely not dark green for kbg. This is my 3rd year growing kbg. I already have sop on hand, so do you think it be a good idea to run milo through summer with the sop? I normally do .5lbs or less to help grow out dollar spot.

Thanks for the reply. 👍


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I skipped doing a test last year and got one done this year. Om continues to improve. Already have a bag of elemental sulfer to help lower the ph. Any other tips?


----------

